# Outdoor Sandbox - Anyone Use Compostie Deck Material To Make One?



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm getting ready to build a sandbox to go in my parents backyard for all the grandkids to play in. Was considering using a composite decking material like Trex or something and wanted to see if anyone has done this before. Wanted to stay away from pressure treated wood if possible and didn't want to have to keep applying a finish every year or so. Anyone else build a sandbox years ago? How's it holding up? Also, on a related note, anyone know how many cubic feet 50 lbs. of sand is? Trying to figure out how much sand I need as well. Thanks in advance for you help.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

I haven't built a sandbox, but my dad built one for us as kids. He used old railroad ties, then used creosote to preserve them. I know, creosote is absolutely terrible, but back then, that's what worked well.

I'd definitely consider and likely choose Trex, or an equivalent to build a sandbox. Not only will it not need any maintenance, but you'll avoid any splintering issues that could occur with wood. Just make sure to use the proper screws (which I'm sure you knew already). I'm assuming you could also predrill larger holes, then anchor the composite material into the dirt as you would with timbers.

How big is the sandbox going to be? I'm asking because if you go to the box store and buy the sand by the bag, it should list how much cubic material is in the bag. If you're having it delivered or hauling it yourself, the yard you get it from should be able to provide you with an accurate cubic footage or cubic yard/scoop.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the response Jonathan. Yeah, I did find that most composite decking manufacturers recommend you use special composite decking screws. As for the size, not too large. Maybe 6' x 6'. And doing a little more research it seems 1 50 lbs. bag is about 0.5 cubic feet or about 6 square feet 1 inch deep.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Length x width x depth / 27 will give you cubic yards. Id get a delivery over getting bags if i could.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

That is such a small area though that it might actually end up costing more to have a load of sand delivered, versus buying it by the bag.

Now, if you have a truck to dump it into the back of at the yard, that's a different story.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Haha. Thanks cr1. It's actually going to be at my parents house and I think their dog will ensure it's cat free. No shooting necessary.


----------

